# VW 508 Spec Oil Retailers??



## GTI_FAD (Sep 8, 2019)

Looking for some collective wisdom from any newer VW owners who have models that need the new vw508 specd oil. I am approaching 5000k in my 2019 GTI so I began tracking down supplies for an oil change and found out that the 19 GTIs are supposed to get the new vw508 spec oil in 0W-20 weight. No problem finding full synth 0W-20 oil but have only found three types that currently meet the vw508 spec: Castrol EDGE Professional LL IV FE 0W-20, mobil 1 esp x2 0w-20, and motul specific 508 00 509 00 0w20. Unfortunately NO retailer (even online) I have found sells any of them except the Motul which I can get from Europarts for $75 for 6 quarts + $17 shipping. For that price I can just go let the dealer do it. My question is has anybody purchased any of this liquid gold from anyone other than their dealer? Seems ridiculous not to be able to find oil for a car. Before a bunch of folks start suggesting just use something out of spec I have 5.5 years worth of warranty left and am not interested in getting into a battle with the dealer or VW if I need a repair because they don't like the oil I used. May not happen but rather avoid a potential headache. Any help with this is appreciated!!


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Amazon has the Liqui Moly 0w-20 508 top tec 6200 oil
Amazon also lists the Pentosin 508 oil but is out of stock for the moment
Ravenol told me that they will eventually have it available too

Nothing wrong with Castrol from the dealer until the inventory ramps up online

Ecstuning vividracing as well as other vw/import shops have 508 oil

My msrp also had two free services at 10k and 20k miles

What I put in between those intervals they wont know about


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

*FCP Euro* 0W20 Top Tec 6200 Engine Oil (5 Liter) - Liqui Moly LM20238 $74.36 FREE SHIPPING. I've had good experience ordering from this retailer even though they are clear across the country from me. Call them and they can probably put together a 'Kit' for you at a better discount including the filter and drain plug.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Below is the Liqui Moly spec sheet for* Top Tec 6200 0W-20 508 00/509 00* if anyone wants it. 

*Specs:* https://pim.liqui-moly.de/pidoc/P004100/20780-TopTec62000W-20-27.0-en.pdf

*Product page:* https://products.liqui-moly.com/top-tec-6200-0w-20-7.html

The spec sheet says oil is green in color. Would that be only when viewed under a UV light? Someone on Amazon purchased this oil and claims it pours amber in color


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Visual dye so no UV light is needed. 

I won't buy it from Amazon until that buyer provides more info. Could be bad returns or possibly a knock-off which wouldnt be the 1st time from an online retailer.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I purchased my 508.00 oil from BLAU parts.
Good price and good service. They sell Ravenol.


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

It worth looking at Total Quartz Ineo Long Life 0W-20, complies with VW 508 00. It will be my pick for my 2019 Tiguan 2.0 TSI EA888 gen3-B

V100 = 8.1
V40= 40
VI= 183
Pour Point = -66 C

I spoke with Total tech rep, here are extra info:

HTHS = 2.98
NOACK 9.5%

One of the best out there.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

NicklausVW said:


> It worth looking at Total Quartz Ineo Long Life 0W-20, complies with VW 508 00. It will be my pick for my 2019 Tiguan 2.0 TSI EA888 gen3-B
> 
> V100 = 8.1
> V40= 40
> ...


Another PAO based oil.... 

Not easy getting an HTHS of 2.98 with a 0w20... 

Good stuff indeed


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

NicklausVW said:


> It worth looking at Total Quartz Ineo Long Life 0W-20, complies with VW 508 00. It will be my pick for my 2019 Tiguan 2.0 TSI EA888 gen3-B
> 
> V100 = 8.1
> V40= 40
> ...


Sounds like good stuff!

https://www.lubricants.total.com/11072017-total-launches-new-total-quartz-ineo-long-life-0w-20-art










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

Guys, I found a golden egg: )0W-20 VW 508 oil test comparison. See the attached link. Thank me later...

https://www.ato24.de/en/blog/comparison-0w-20-engine-oils


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

NicklausVW said:


> Guys, I found a golden egg: )0W-20 VW 508 oil test comparison. See the attached link. Thank me later...
> 
> https://www.ato24.de/en/blog/comparison-0w-20-engine-oils


thank you Nicklaus I find this very interesting and helpful in finding the best oil for my VWs.


----------



## NicklausVW (Sep 15, 2019)

You're welcome. Fuchs seems to be one great product. It is however surprising that they do not brag their strong specifications on their website: their site is lacking tech details.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Has anyone here tried Ravenol yet? I've been using Liqui Moly's TOP TEC 6200 VW 508/509 but read around that this oil below is also good if not better. Curious as to what you all are running...

https://www.blauparts.com/ravenol-motor-oil-vse-0w-20-fully-synthetic-5l.html


----------



## Butkusrules (Jun 23, 2018)

*Can someone post the PDF of the analysis? PDF link is 404 unavailable.*

https://www.ato24.de/en/blog/comparison-0w-20-engine-oils

what did it say? Fuchs the best?

Thanks.


----------



## Bobo1969 (Jan 5, 2021)

quailallstar said:


> Below is the Liqui Moly spec sheet for* Top Tec 6200 0W-20 508 00/509 00* if anyone wants it.
> 
> *Specs:* https://pim.liqui-moly.de/pidoc/P004100/20780-TopTec62000W-20-27.0-en.pdf
> 
> ...


I think only Moligen is green in color.


----------



## ghostrider990 (May 2, 2020)

Since I just went thru this same process for my first oil change on my (new to me) 18 Passat, here's what I did:






5K Maintenance Kit (0w20 508.00 spec Oil)


5K Maintenance Kit (0w20 508.00 spec Oil)




www.shopdap.com





DAP is local to me, and I needed to get my oil changed in a hurry due to an upcoming roadtrip.
Great price on this kit, and picked up same day. I believe the VW branded stuff is either Castrol or now Mobil, depending on the manf. date.

Piece of mind restored, as I bought this car used with 11k miles, and I have no idea what brand or grade of oil was used to replace the original.
Dealer wanted $85++ for 0w-20 change. I did it in under an hour, and I know it was done right.

gr


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I think the Ravenol VSE 0W-20 is a good performer, based on these tests.
I buy it from Blauparts.


----------

